# 70's shooting



## bosox04 (Jun 17, 2006)

Trying to do some research - As a small child, a shooting occurred in front of my house in 1955. Involved a robbery suspect and Boston Police. He was arrested and did time. Eventually was released. Sometime during the 70's, he got involved with a State Trooper (I think in Framingham) and was killed. My brother is trying to actually do the research and has hit a brick wall. Don't even know the bad guy's name. Anyone out there remember this or point us in the right direction to find out info on this.
Thanks.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Have you been able to find any news articles from 1955? That should get the the guy's name.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you called MSP GHQ in framingham and ask for the records department maybe? and or Framingham PD records...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I think he might have better luck here if one of the older guys knows the name.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> I think he might have better luck here if one of the older guys knows the name.


 Its entirely possible that the officer is still working for the MSP..be around 75 or so now


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Since you know the location and date (or approx. date) try looking at the archived Boston Globe editions. Unfortunately, the Globe onlne has a gap in time. Historical archives from 1872-1922 & current archives 1980-present. So, you will probably have to hit the library microfilm. Make nice with the librarians, it makes life a whole lot easier. Once you find the name you are looking for try a Google search. Depending on what you want to know about the guy, you may get lucky with one of the genealogy sites.


----------

